# Can anyone tell me where to get these decals



## msclhed79 (Jul 14, 2010)

I ran across this pic on good old craigslist while looking for parts. Contacted the seller and asked where the graphics were bought from and he let me know he works at the scrap yard and the car came to him like that. 


Ive ran a few searches on here, and looked around so much on google and bing for it I got a headache.

Sooooo, if anyone out there knows where to get these graphics I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Anywhere that does vinyl should be able to make it no problem.


----------

